# New guy, 1st tractor: Husky 800



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm Lynn from York, PA.

I'm 58, never had a tractor before.

A few weeks ago at our cabin, my wife suggested I should get a small tractor and cart to haul stuff around the property.

Last night I drove by this on the way home:









1967 Bolens
8 HP Wisconsin engine
3 speed, plus reverse
No mower deck
Tires hold air but are seriously cracked
shift linkage is worn, have to hunt for 1/R
Electric start

Starts easy, runs nice, burns clean.

I couldn't pass it up for $150. It's got to be worth more than that in parts.

This will be perfect for use at the cabin, hauling a cart/trailer with dirt/mulch/stone/brush. And maybe eventually a plow.

So how did I do?

I know old Jeeps well, but I don't know jack about tractors.
I'm looking forward to a new learning experience !!


----------



## wes5050 (Mar 8, 2013)

You did good getting it for $150


----------



## BadMaxx (May 2, 2011)

You did very well! That is a nice clean find, I'd find some inner-tubes if you plan on keeping those rear tires on, although sometimes they can go for many years, will eventually lose air to the point you'll need the tubes. My 1963 Bolens Husky 900's checked up rear tires finally gave out this year. Put tubes in and off and running again.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome. 
You done good..real good.


----------



## ryan56 (Mar 20, 2013)

I need a place to look for a used tractor, any ideas?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the tractor club. You made out very well. It's great to see the Ole Gals finding new homes to folks who truly appreciate a quality tractor. I just finished restoring a 1972 SS/15. Just need a few decals. This photo isn't the best however, my camera was having a problem with the flash. Batteries were too low.. Yes, I did a color change. Will post better photo when I can. Anyhow, We hope you enjoy the tractor life!!! We do!!!!


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

The tires on the 800 were rotted. So I pulled the wheels, got new tires, made wheel studs to replace the bolts, and put her to work:









I wanted to pull my 4x6 trailer with my tractor. The ball would mount to the little bracket, but the ball was too close to the rear housing to allow the trailer tongue to sit on the ball, so I made a 3-point mount out of scrap steel and booger welds  to move the ball about 2" out, while still integrating a hole for the yard cart tongue. Painted it brown last night; I'll mount that and maybe shoot a couple pics tonight.


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd like to post a couple pics of my 800 with the new tires, but the forum won't let me post pics yet without admin approval. Guess I've got to get my post count up...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Lynn225 said:


> I'd like to post a couple pics of my 800 with the new tires, but the forum won't let me post pics yet without admin approval. Guess I've got to get my post count up...


 Go ahead, and post them Lynn we will get them approved for you.


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks wj; looks like they are up now


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to put the Bolens (above) up for sale in late spring/early summer.
I'll post it in the appropriate section of the forum when it's time to let her go.
If anyone wants to talk about it before I post it, email me at [email protected]

I'll be moving to the JD section of the board...


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

duplicate...........


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

Now posted in Classifieds.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What model JD did you get ??


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

I got a new JD 1025R, with FEL, iMatch, ballast box, and 54" power angle plow.
Primary duties will winter snow removal; spring & summer dirt/mulch/firewood movement.


----------



## Lynn225 (Apr 24, 2013)

The Husky 800 is sold.


----------

